# magging a reel



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

is there a rule o thumb?...are they all different?...this rocket is driving me nuts...seems to blow when it wants and when i least expect it...i think i am also going to mag my sl30sh...i know DD has a kit for $65...can i do it my self?...thanks


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

before ya mag'em ...
have ya tried 
changing the oil ??
changing the brake blocks ??
tightening the reel a little ??
not that magging won't work ; just a couple of other ideas ...
derf


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if you do decide to mag:the DD kit is adjustable and has a LOUD CLICKER.if you did it your self it would probably not be adjustabe and your clicker would stay the same....i have the DD(wheels reeels)kit and its awesome.ill be getting atleast one or two more.there ate adjustable kits for rounded side plates for abus etc. on ebay.Search "abu mag"they cost like 40$buy it now.you could probably put one on a slosh too


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

maybe my post was a little confusing...the slosh 30 is pretty much under control...i have an abu 6600clrocket on an 8'6" rated 3/4-4oz that slings lures great...the lighter i go...even with the wind at my back...this thing will blow...i can thumb a reel but this is new to me...have it as slow as i can get it...HELP...i have a 5000c that was my old slinger...never blows up but doesn't cast as far either...thanks


----------



## NearlyMan (Oct 18, 2004)

Lots of possibilities ...........

Line too loose on spool
Spool out of balance
Dirt in bearings
Oil on brake blocks or braking surface

Reel when ready too cast...if spun up to high speed should come to full stop at 17 seconds for tournament casting much less for fishing.

Try.... stripping the spool of line and checking that it does not always stop at the same point.
If this is the case , strip and totally clean the reel, paying special attention to bearings. Reoil bearings with tiny drop of ww0/40 fully synthetic motor oil (for max breaking) Reassemble ensuring that no oil residue is anywhere on the spool or breaking parts and check again for balance, if ok and spool stops at more than two different places respool the line. Fast cross line for backing. Recheck balance. if OK proceed to fill with running line slow cross line making sure line is under even tension and tight. 
Check spin timing if too fast add break blocks accordingly.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*blow ups*

I think the line you are useing is to large for the light weight you are throwing. For 2 to 4 oz 12 to 14 lb test max. The drag on the large line slows the bait faster than the spool slows and will blow you up. Most guys will say otherwise. T.W. taught me that. I bet you are throwing 17 or 20 lb test now.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the rod may be to stiff forthrowing the light stuff.ive got a 6500 c3 on a diawa procaster rod that i can throw pieces of clam the size of a quarter on(maybe3/4 oz)it doesnt go very far but it doesnt backlash.....it used to be on a stiffer rod but i kept backlashing and i saw the procaster on sale so i got it....when i was doing tis this spring i had done nothing to the reel but put line on it....i have a question for Nearly Man....do you have to balance the spool on levelwinds?it seems to me that the line would go on perfectly even and there would be no need.i use my c3 on a heaver every once in a while for catfish and it seems to be balanced and all i do is try and get th knot dead center on the spool and let the levelwind take care of the rest...maybe i just get lucky?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the reel is balenced...marked the spool to check...has 14 tri+ on it...its a sweet reel...just fast...i have spooled reels in my time...its not the spooling...this thing is fast(6600clrocket)...just want to slow it down...it will cast a 2oz stingsilver to beond...but wind in the face kills me...


----------



## NearlyMan (Oct 18, 2004)

*Maggingit*

This might help as you are obviously looking for variable braking of the mag kind.

Try http://homepage.ntlworld.com/christopher.macey

He has a range of mag conversions for the cl type reels I belive. If the conversion I have on my 6500CT rocket is anything to go by you will be more than pleased. They are easy to fit and very good value for money.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

that looks like it...i'll try...thanks all...


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> if you do decide to mag:the DD kit is adjustable and has a LOUD CLICKER.if you did it your self it would probably not be adjustabe and your clicker would stay the same....


Is it hard to install the mag conversion kit sold at DD?
At some point (prob next season), I am thinking about getting one from them for my Daiwa 20SHV.


----------



## NearlyMan (Oct 18, 2004)

*Levelwind*

Sorry Chris I missed your post query.

If a spool is out of balance you will know as it will always be noisy........the more out of balance the noisier it will be. Not forgetting that damaged or dirty bearings produce a similar sound
However if the spool is unbalanced you can feel the vibration. Place your finger on the reel caseing whilst it is spinning. This can often be the spool itself from new. If its a bearing you will feel the vibration more on one side of the reel.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i know about balance as i try to keep my diawas and 6500ct balanced but i always assumed that levelwinds needed no balancing(manually putting the line in lumps or running it backa and forth really fast for the first howevermany yards).i dont use levelwind reels except my c3 and it doesnt buzz and vibrate like my mag elite does when its unbalanced.....im not getting the distance either,usually its a lob with 5 ounces and a shad /eel chunk b/c i can get halfway acroos the river with a lob...it has to go like 40 yards,and theres no reason for a longer cast....i dont know maybe i just cant tell its unbalanced b/c im not gettin the high rpms with it as opposed to throwing the mag as far as i can..


----------



## NearlyMan (Oct 18, 2004)

If the reel is not being used flat out for distance I suppose small imperfections will not show up.
However if the levelwind is in gear constantly, it will obviously slow down the reels abillity to run at very high revs. This will also greatly reduce distance achievable and increase the tendancy to backlash, as do all levelwinds


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my 5000c will cast and is levelwind...the 6600cl rocket is just fast as crap...i bought some REMAGS from radio shack...i need to find out how to install them myself...


----------

